# Resident Evil 4 Remake



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2022)

Dopo il remake del 2 e del 3, finalmente è ufficiale il remake di Resident Evil 4 per PS5, Xbox Series X|S e PC tramite Steam.
La data di uscita è il 24 Marzo 2023, nel secondo post il trailer ufficiale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2022)




----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Giugno 2022)

Non se ne può più di remake in generale, ma di Resident Evil a maggior ragione...penso sia la quarta/quinta riedizione di RE4.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


>


Il 4 é stato un gioco fantastico per me. Mai stato un fan della serie prima, e consigliato da un amico ho deciso di "comprarlo" (ahhh che bei tempi  ), me ne innamorai talmente tanto che lo fini in tutte le salse. Poi provai a diventare fan, ma gli altri Resident Evil sono stati una grossa delusione per me.

Tranne quando hanno fatto uscire i remake recenti, ecco li mi sono veramente piaciuti i primi due, anche se un po cortini. Questo lo comprero' sicuramente (per davvero questa volta!!).


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dopo il remake del 2 e del 3, finalmente è ufficiale il remake di Resident Evil 4 per PS5, Xbox Series X|S e PC tramite Steam.
> La data di uscita è il 24 Marzo 2023, nel secondo post il trailer ufficiale.





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


>


Per me i migliori RE sono i primi 3. Questo già non mi disse granché a suo tempo, idem per questo remake.


----------



## vota DC (3 Giugno 2022)

Il 4 è un ottimo fps secondo me e offre ampi spazi da esplorare rispetto agli altri, però è quasi un altro genere. Già il fatto che ammazzando infetti si possono ottenere munizioni o soldi o il fatto di trovare il mercante qua e là....
A parte questo il 4 è invecchiato benissimo rispetto i primi 3. Dai remake dei giochi vecchi in 2D e in primo 3D (certi RTS erano ottimi ma brutti da vedere, però il genere è morto e lì i remake non li fanno) fanno remake di giochi sempre più recenti....neanche ci fossero rivoluzioni in grafica come tra anni 90 e 2000.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Giugno 2022)

Beati voi,io all'epoca (ps1) avevo solamente il 3° e giocavo con la costante tachicardia (ero ancora un bambino  )

Mamma mia riguardarlo adesso...che grafica oscena!
Ma allora per me che venivo da giochi per altre console,come Duck Hunt,era veramente tanta roba!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2022)

Io da fanboy della serie non posso esimermi dal prenderlo, anche se all'epoca ho preferito nettamente i primi 3 al quarto, infatti secondo me dal quarto in poi la serie si è un po' evoluta dal survival horror all'action puro, con la possibilità di acquistare munizioni e armi grazie ai soldi che prendi in giro dai nemici o dalle casse, il fatto di poter sparare in movimento e con i quick time event.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2022)

Video di un nuovo gameplay:






Data di uscita 24 marzo 2023 su PS4, PS5, PC e Xbox Series.


----------



## GioCampo (1 Novembre 2022)

Pre ordinato la versione Deluxe. Uno dei miei giochi preferiti per PS2.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2022)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Pre ordinato la versione Deluxe. Uno dei miei giochi preferiti per PS2.


Io non preordino mai per questione di principio ma lo prenderò al lancio al 99% per PC.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Novembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non se ne può più di remake in generale, ma di Resident Evil a maggior ragione...penso sia la quarta/quinta riedizione di RE4.


perchè? non tutti hanno giocato a questi giochi in passato. Ad esempio io no, e ora che ho una console di ultima generazione ci giocherei volentieri, non certo recupero una ps2 per giocare a questi giochi, no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

Sono uno dei pochi a cui Re4 non ha mai fatto impazzire. Ero troppo fan di tutti i precedenti, gli originali per PSone, Re:Remake per Gamecube e Code:Veronica.

A vedere i trailer sono sicurissimo che questo remake sarà nettamente migliore dell'originale (cosa per me non successa con i remake di Re2&3, di cui preferisco ancora le versioni storiche).


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono uno dei pochi a cui Re4 non ha mai fatto impazzire. Ero troppo fan di tutti i precedenti, gli originali per PSone, Re:Remake per Gamecube e Code:Veronica.
> 
> A vedere i trailer sono sicurissimo che questo remake sarà nettamente migliore dell'originale (cosa per me non successa con i remake di Re2&3, di cui preferisco ancora le versioni storiche).


Survivor non lo hai mai giocato? Non è il più popolare, forse a livello di trama è tra i peggiori, però a me faceva cahare sotto di brutto.


----------

